# Vaio - Need driver(s) for PCG-4K1L



## greenclover73 (Jan 31, 2008)

Can someone pls pls pls help I had to install XP Pro on vaio model # on back is PCG-4K1L not sure if this is correct cannot find and support on sony site.....and way since reinstalled I have no driver - ethernet, audio, mass storage, network and a few more does anyone know where i can find these?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

PCG-4K1L is the base number one of the following models:

VGNTXN25N

VGNTXN25NB

VGNTXN25NW

VGNTXN27N

VGNTXN27N

VGNTXN27NB

VGNTXN27NT

VGNTXN27NW

VGNTXN29N

VGNTXN29NL

If you can determine the correct number for your machine? Then this location should help you some. 

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNTXN25N

Change the model number in the box on the right hand side, of the page.

Choose your Operating System and have fun! :grin:

Come back if you don't resolve all of your problems. We will work with you.

HTH

Bill


----------

